

SublimeText UI proposal with Chrome tabs - hkdobrev
http://hansifer.github.io/sublimeTextUIProposal/

======
lukeman
What makes those chrome tabs? The extra wasted space?

You may be able to do that in Sublime Text 2 with a theme (not positive, but I
use themes that modify the tab appearance now).

edit: Here's a theme that has what looks like "Chrome tabs" to me:
[http://devthemez.com/themes/zenburn](http://devthemez.com/themes/zenburn)

~~~
elktea
The tabs being in the title bar, I guess

------
L8D
As a vim user, what is so special about "chrome tabs"? I thought SublimeText
already had very chrome-like tabs. Am I missing something?

~~~
Gigablah
It's more about merging the tabs and the window title bar together (and
putting contextual menus and navigation items underneath)

------
stringycustard
I think the focus is less on the tabs being Chrome-like, and more on the file
path and menu integration. Click the buttons on the bottom of the page to
check them out.

Seem interesting. Sadly, the "bookmark bar" menu wouldn't really work for OSX
but it could just use the file path instead.

------
dkuntz2
Are Sublime's tabs not sufficiently "chrome-like"? They can be pulled away to
create a new window, moved between panes and windows, and reordered, pretty
much exactly like Chrome's.

The only real difference is how ctrl+tab works, but that's not that big a
deal.

------
e_proxus
This directly breaks groups/panes (viewing several files in parallel with
their own tab lists).

